# Bob Beckett in Hospital (Updated)



## Bill Gruby (Nov 2, 2013)

Bob Beckett

 I was informed by Bobs' wife that he has been admitted to the hospital with problems with his breathing. Sophie and I will be praying that his problem is minor and he is home soon.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Bob Beckett in Hospital*

That's no good. Hopefully it will be minor. Thoughts and wishes are with him and his wife. I had his phone number somewhere, but can't seem to locate it. I have changed phones, so maybe the old contact list has it.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 2, 2013)

Man I hope he's ok

Kick butt Bob!

Bernie


----------



## Ray C (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Bob Beckett in Hospital*

Wishing him the best... 


Ray


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Bob Beckett in Hospital*

Not something I was expecting to hear this morning. I'll keep him in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## n3480h (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Bob Beckett in Hospital*

Praying for Bob. One of my favorite people here.

Tom


----------



## stevecmo (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Bob Beckett in Hospital*

Prayers for a speedy recovery out to Bob!


----------



## HMF (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Bob Beckett in Hospital*

Prayers are with Bob, he is a great guy!


----------



## donthack (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Bob Beckett in Hospital*

When two or more people come together in HIS name...  Here is for you Bob.


----------



## rafe (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Bob Beckett in Hospital*

Hope he gets home quickly and in good health


----------



## Old Iron (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Bob Beckett in Hospital*

WE are praying for Bob and his family.


----------



## core-oil (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Bob Beckett in Hospital*

Thinking on Bob at this time, prayer sent


----------



## David (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Bob Beckett in Hospital*

Praying for you Bob!!!!!!

David


----------



## dgehricke (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Bob Beckett in Hospital*

My prayers and thoughts are with you a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## Bill C. (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Bob Beckett in Hospital*



Bill Gruby said:


> Bob Beckett
> 
> I was informed by Bobs' wife that he has been admitted to the hospital with problems with his breathing. Sophie and I will be praying that his problem is minor and he is home soon.
> 
> "Billy G"



Praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Dave Smith (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Bob Beckett in Hospital*

My prayers are with you Bob and family for a quick and perfect recovery in the name of Jesus--the greatest healer of all.   Dave


----------



## mikey (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Bob Beckett in Hospital*

My prayers for a speedy recovery, Bob!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Bob Beckett in Hospital*

I will try calling again today and see if I can get thru. I could not get a connection yesterday.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Bob Beckett in Hospital*

  Positive thoughts comeing your way.Hang in there Bob and get well we all miss you.
****************G*****************


----------



## Charley Davidson (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Bob Beckett in Hospital*

Wishing the best for you and a speedy recovery

Charley Davidson


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Bob Beckett in Hospital*

OK-- Update

 I just talked to Bobs' wife, Holly. He is still in the hospital,l but doing better. She expects him to be home Tuesday or Wednesday. She told me this is the third November in a row that this has happened. It comes with the seasonal weather change. I will let you know when I get more info. Keep up the good work guys, it's helping.

 "Billy G"


----------



## DMS (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Bob Beckett in Hospital*

Thanks for keeping us up to date Bill. Hoping he comes home soon and well.


----------



## 8ntsane (Nov 3, 2013)

Get well soon Bob, were all pullin for ya.


----------



## CNC Dude (Nov 4, 2013)

Bob, hope you feel much better soon!


----------



## BRIAN (Nov 4, 2013)

Get well soon Bob we ALL miss you.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 5, 2013)

Looks like Thursday is the day he goes home. Just talked to Holly. They take him off oxygen today so he is getting better. Holly is taking his phone to him so the next time I call I will talk to him. That's it for now.

 "Billy G"


----------



## RandyM (Nov 5, 2013)

That is good news. Glad he is getting better. It just isn't the same here without him.


----------



## PurpLev (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for the updates! makes us all realize how health is above all and how fragile we all are.


----------



## xalky (Nov 5, 2013)

PurpLev said:


> makes us all realize how health is above all and how fragile we all are.


That's an understatement. I just had a heart attack 2 months ago at the age of 48. I really thought that I was superman before that. 

Bob, I'm pulling for ya. I've been keeping you in my prayers.:thumbzup:

Marcel


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 6, 2013)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee's Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack.  :lmao::lmao: Welcome home Bob. We missed ya.


----------



## David (Nov 6, 2013)

Great news!  Glad you are doing better!

David


----------



## BRIAN (Nov 6, 2013)

Welcome Home. to your extended family.
Brian.


----------



## Rbeckett (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you all for the prayers and get well wishes.  I am very glad to be home again and hopefully back on the mend again.  It seems like every year about this time the weather change gets me down and I just cant keep up with the meds changes and pollen.  I have a new respiratory Doc, so I am looking for some new ideas from him soon too.  I did find out that Dixie doesn't like strangers touching her daddy so that is something we will have to pay attention to to avoid a problem if this happens again.  I'm sort of hoping we can avoid this next year since it is getting a little more predicatble and we can maybe do some stuff to head it off next time before I have to take the ride in the hurt wagon again.  Thank you  all, every one of you from the bottom of my heart,

Bob


----------



## stevecmo (Nov 6, 2013)

Glad to have you back, Bob!:man:


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 6, 2013)

Welcome back Bob!



Bernie


----------



## burnrider (Nov 7, 2013)

Get well Bob. 
Sounds like you did okay Xalky, best wishes.


----------

